# Just riding



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang steam got me in this one.. you can see once i kept it blown away it started right up.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice vids.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

see. it gets dirty.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea it does... thats the perfect size lift. looks good


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks good but i aint gonna lie steve, i was starting to get dizzy on the last vid lol. alot of shaking with the camera. good riding though by phreebsd himself lol


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

where was this steve


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Love that brute


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good videos Steve.Thats the first videos i've seen of your bike with the lift. I like it!

That last one was was pretty deep.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vids:rockn:

Do your front tires ever touch the ground?


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

looks likke that lift is treating you right. nice vids!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: AWESOME


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

T-Money said:


> where was this steve


autaugaville. it needs to rain a lot soon!




codyh said:


> Love that brute


thanks, mate



Metal Man said:


> Good videos Steve.Thats the first videos i've seen of your bike with the lift. I like it!
> 
> That last one was was pretty deep.


that's the deepest spot i could find. 



650Brute said:


> Nice Vids:rockn:
> 
> Do your front tires ever touch the ground?


see how they come up barely moving..
the bike likes to float.



Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: AWESOME


thanky sir.


^ i was trying ther multi-quote feautre.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Love it phree it looks awesome :rockn:


----------

